# [media] error actualizando alsa-utils (solventado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos los amigos de este foro.

Bueno el caso es que ya agote todo lo que pude sobre esta actualización con media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5 y no logro ningún avance

```
 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5:

 * Obsolete config /etc/modules.d/alsa found.

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5.ebuild, line   34:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Move /etc/modules.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf."

 *  The die message:

 *   Move /etc/modules.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.

```

 Tengo sonido y todo esta bien, creo entender que el mensaje me dice que la configuración /etc/modules.d/alsa es obsoleta bueno la configuración la hice con alsaconf

por favor algún consejo mis buenos amigos

----------

## johpunk

si mueves la configuracion de /modules.d/alsa a /modprobe.d/alsa.conf al menos eso es lo que entiendo de ese mensaje

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola si, basicamente tienes que hacer eso, mover el fichero de configuración de /etc/modules.d/alsa a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf, simplemete es por lo que creo recordar cuando actualice para poder iniciar perfectamente el alsa al encender el ordenador, nada más.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias pero eso ya lo hice, es por eso que necesito alguna pista de lo que sucede  :Shocked:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## natxoblogg

Pues si lo hiciste ya está, lo tienes perfecto, no te ralles, lo tienes como toca.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias amigo

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Pues si lo hiciste ya está, lo tienes perfecto, no te ralles, lo tienes como toca.

 

El problema es que cuando hago emerge -uDVN world o simplemente emerge media-sound/alsa-utils me sale el error  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## natxoblogg

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Gracias amigo
> 
>  *natxoblogg wrote:*   Pues si lo hiciste ya está, lo tienes perfecto, no te ralles, lo tienes como toca. 
> 
> El problema es que cuando hago emerge -uDVN world o simplemente emerge media-sound/alsa-utils me sale el error    

 

claro pero es como todo, cuando haces un emerge -av opera, por ejemplo este te dice que necesitat tener el spell activado para tener soporte de diccionarios, y no por eso vas a activar el spell, simplemente son mensajes que vienen por defecto, por ejemplo el eix, siempre dice que la configuración tal y tal es obsoleta, pero no tienes por que tener esa configuración, de echo tendras la nueva y normal..

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola *natxoblogg wrote:*   

>  *carlos plaza wrote:*   Gracias amigo
> 
>  *natxoblogg wrote:*   Pues si lo hiciste ya está, lo tienes perfecto, no te ralles, lo tienes como toca. 
> 
> El problema es que cuando hago emerge -uDVN world o simplemente emerge media-sound/alsa-utils me sale el error     
> ...

 

la ultima actualización es del domingo pasado y estoy en la rama estable, con algunos paquetes inestables.

----------

## Txema

A ver, pega la salida de ls -l /etc/modules.d/ y ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola

 *Txema wrote:*   

> A ver, pega la salida de ls -l /etc/modules.d/ y ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/
> 
> Saludos.

 

Bien las salidas son estas:

```
# ls -l /etc/modules.d/

total 12

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1216 may 26 23:18 aliases

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  203 ago 27 21:19 alsa

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  122 may 26 23:18 i386

#  ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/

total 28

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  203 ago 27 20:57 alsa

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  211 ago 27 20:55 alsa.carlos

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  203 ago 29 16:38 alsa.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1036 ago 27 20:51 alsa.conf.carlos

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  854 jun 20 20:22 blacklist.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  537 jun 20 20:22 pnp-aliases.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  299 jun 24 06:59 ppp.conf

# 

```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Que tal si borras ó renombras el /etc/modules.d/alsa ?

No crees quue es que lo esta viendo cada vez que intentas actualizar? y te dice Oye tu aun esta esa cosa que me molesta alli puesta

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias amigo Eleazar y a todos lo que pusieron un granito

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Que tal si borras ó renombras el /etc/modules.d/alsa ?
> 
> No crees quue es que lo esta viendo cada vez que intentas actualizar? y te dice Oye tu aun esta esa cosa que me molesta alli puesta

 

Bueno mi error fue tonto, el mensaje me pide mover el archivo, pero yo en cambio lo que hacia era copiarlo me explico en ves de usar mv lo hacia con cp

primer mensaje y como solucione 

```

mv /etc/modules.d/alsa /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```

luego el segundo

```
 mv /etc/modprobe.d/alsa /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```

Al final actualizo y todos felices, bueno voy a actualizar tengo mas de 15 días sin actualizar mi portátil espero todo salga perfecto como siempre.

De nuevo gracias a todos.

----------

